# 2 Oberhasli Doe Kids for Sale-MD



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm selling my 2 Oberhasli doe kids. They were born 2/16/13, raised by a CAE- doe. They are registered with ADGA, American Oberhaslis. Located in MD on the Eastern Shore. Please PM or email [email protected] for more information. 

I'd love for them to go together, but if it doesn't work out that way that's ok too as long as there are other goats at the new home. 

I'm asking $225 for Nessarose (farther back in the picture) and $250 for Elphaba.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Possible sale pending...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

*BUMP* One doe kid still available. She's the one farther back in the picture. $225, located in Maryland.


----------

